# Новичкам о Roland: вопросы и ответы



## Анатолий (5 Авг 2015)

Приветствую всех! Скажите, есть ли ещё какие либо форумы, обучающие курсы, самоучители по обучению игре на Roland? Наш колледж с прошлого года ввёл предмет "освоение родственных инструментов", купили Roland FR-8X и бандонеон Pigini. Руководство пользователя есть, но хотелось бы подробнее, пошагово... Например, как записать и сохранить композицию? Прочие тонкости... Студентам нужен какой-то учебник, разработка, визуальная картинка. 
Год прошёл "на ура". Выпускники играли и на акустике и на электронике и на бандонеоне. ГОСы произвели фурор! Это был полноценный филармонический концерт. Уверен, эти типы гармоники должны преподаваться.


----------



## kep (5 Авг 2015)

Анатолий (05.08.2015, 16:51) писал:


> Скажите, есть ли ещё какие либо форумы, обучающие курсы, самоучители по обучению игре на Roland?


 Англоязычные - да. Есть много обучающих видео на Youtube.Если английский не помеха, я могу подобрать ссылки.


----------



## Анатолий (5 Авг 2015)

Спасибо. Английский английскому рознь. Тут на русском не всегда понимаешь.) Будем "вариться"... Вообще, странно, что ни Питер, ни Москва ещё не создали Школу (Самоучитель). Насколько мне известно в РАМ что-то подобное уже преподают. На "пальцах"?


----------



## alekx (19 Дек 2015)

Напишите пожалуйста как настраивать чувствительность к нажатию на новом баяне  FR 3xb на правой клавиатуре, на левой работает,а на правой нет


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2015)

Отсюда:
https://www.rolandmusic.ru/support/by_product/fr-3xb/owners_manuals/90070

Стр. 75 "Orchestra Touch"


----------



## alekx (20 Дек 2015)

kep писал:


> Отсюда:
> https://www.rolandmusic.ru/support/by_product/fr-3xb/owners_manuals/90070
> 
> Стр. 75 "Orchestra Touch"


----------



## alekx (20 Дек 2015)

Я всё делаю по инструкции, на 1, 2, 3, звучит фиксированный звук, а на 3, 4, 5, и т.д. вообще нет звука ни на оркестровых,ни на аккордеонных звуках.Эта функция должна работать только на оркестровых звуках? может у меня неисправность? баян купил новый неделю назад.


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2015)

alekx (20.12.2015, 09:46) писал:


> на 3, 4, 5, и т.д. вообще нет звука ни на оркестровых,ни на аккордеонных звуках.


Я бы проверил значения громкости оркестра, аккордеона, etc. Потом (сохранив установки) сделал бы ресет. Проверил, последняя ли версия прошивки. И уже потом беспокоился о неисправности.


----------



## Urkesha (20 Дек 2015)

Всем добрый день! У меня баян FR-3XB, немного стал разбираться,но есть 2  вопроса: 
1)Функция верхнего ряда басов (Function Switch)как и какие функции можно назначить на верхний басовый ряд? 
2)Загрузил новые инструменты (тембры)Oct.Pianino: Vibe: Banjo - звук на мех не реагирует, как общий баланс выставишь ручкой громкости, так и будет звучать. Может кто сталкивался с подобным, подскажите, дайте совет.


----------



## alekx (20 Дек 2015)

kep писал:


> alekx (20.12.2015, 09:46) писал:на 3, 4, 5, и т.д. вообще нет звука ни на оркестровых,ни на аккордеонных звуках.
> Я бы проверил значения громкости оркестра, аккордеона, etc. Потом (сохранив установки) сделал бы ресет. Проверил, последняя ли версия прошивки. И уже потом беспокоился о неисправности.


----------



## alekx (20 Дек 2015)

А у тебя баян fr 3x ? всё у меня играет,громкость звуков стандартная,только скорость к нажатию не работает,сбрасывал и на заводские настройки.Как прошивку проверять я не знаю. А с тобой нельзя поговорить по скайпу?


----------



## alekx (21 Дек 2015)

alekx писал:


> А у тебя баян fr 3x ? всё у меня играет,громкость звуков стандартная,только скорость к нажатию не работает,сбрасывал и на заводские настройки.Как прошивку проверять я не знаю. А с тобой нельзя поговорить по скайпу?


----------



## alekx (21 Дек 2015)

Понятно


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (29 Янв 2016)

Доброго здоровья всем музыкантам ! Помогите разобраться, я "новичок" баян Роланд 3XB WH купил недавно. На 47-48 стр. в инструкции, "ударные и перкуссионные инструменты" написано замечание, что есть несколько наборов "ударных" и их можно выбирать.  Но как не описано. Огромная просьба кто знает, пожалуйста напишите как это делать. С уважением !


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (31 Янв 2016)

Здраствуйте! Неужели ни кто не знает как переключаются "наборы" ударных инструментов на баяне Роланд 3XB ? Помогите разобраться, я "новичок" ни как не могу это настроить. Книжку всю перечитал и нет ничего об этом. Пожалуйста напишите как это делать. С уважением !


----------



## rromuro (31 Янв 2016)

Добавить ударные :Удерживая кнопку ORGAN/ORCHESTRA нажать на регистровую кнопку 6 (DRUMS). Смена набора ударных: Нажать и удерживать кнопку SET ,далее отпустить ее.Кнопками 3 и 4 выбрать параметр DRUM SET. Далее кнопками 1 и 2 выбрать нужный набор ударных. Нажать кнопки 1 и 2 для возврата текущего параметра к значению , которое было сохранено последним.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (31 Янв 2016)

Спасибо большое за ответ и помощь ! Буду пробывать дерзать. Всем здоровья и творческих успехов !


----------



## kivik (22 Май 2017)

Господа народники. Интересуюсь этим чудом цифровой техники и загорелось у меня приобрести сей аппарат. Вот сколько людей столько и мнений.  Играю в ансамбле народников, иногда в оркестре.  У меня юпитер мастеровой старенький лет так 22 ему и мех уже слабеет и настраивать пора... да и обновки захотелось. Думаю продать его да купить цифру. Только уж больно звук отличается у него от юпитерского, может настройки есть, чтоб как на юпитере 4х голосном. Дайте совет или сдать в ремонт юпер или роланд (в моделях не понимаю) взять? суммой до 500к руб располагаю.


----------



## kep (22 Май 2017)

kivik писал:


> Дайте совет или сдать в ремонт юпер или роланд (в моделях не понимаю) взять?


Если решитесь, я бы посоветовал FR-4Xb, он самый новый, по аккордеонным звукам как топовый 8Х, а по оркестровым - половинка от него (один а не два оркестровых звука, но звуков столько же) , но компактнее, легче и есть диалоговый редактор тембров (у восьмерки нет). Ну и цена не такая конская
Что касается Юпитерианских тембров, я сделал сет по Юпитеру, заодно и попробуете, вместе усовершенствуем


----------



## kivik (23 Май 2017)

kep писал:


> kivik писал:Дайте совет или сдать в ремонт юпер или роланд (в моделях не понимаю) взять?Если решитесь, я бы посоветовал FR-4Xb, он самый новый, по аккордеонным звукам как топовый 8Х, а по оркестровым - половинка от него (один а не два оркестровых звука, но звуков столько же) , но компактнее, легче и есть диалоговый редактор тембров (у восьмерки нет). Ну и цена не такая конская
> Что касается Юпитерианских тембров, я сделал сет по Юпитеру, заодно и попробуете, вместе усовершенствуем


как они в коллективах звучат? на сколько заряда хватает?


----------



## kep (23 Май 2017)

kivik (23.05.2017, 09:15) писал:


> как они в коллективах звучат? на сколько заряда хватает?


 Примерно как и обычные, но качество звука сильно лучше через колонки.
Заряд на новой батарее держит 6-8 часов игры.


----------



## serpodub (25 Май 2017)

Уважаемый kivik. Прежде чем покупать я бы посоветовал Вам тщательно всё взвесить и оценить свою потребность именно в этом инструменте. Нужен ли для народного ансамбля/оркестра Roland я не очень уверен. Во первых, если это классический народный коллектив, то там нужен только звук баяна. Даже если Вы добьётесь звука своего Юпитера остальные возможности останутся незадействованы, всякие альпийские гармошки Вы использовать явно не будете. Во вторых - некоторые приёмы неисполнимы, к другим придётся долго привыкать (рикошет точно не исполните, нетемперированное глиссандо путём нажатия кнопки нужной, тремоло надо приноравливаться). В третьих - звукоусиление. Встроенных динамиков может не хватить, придётся всегда возить комбик с собой, а это лишние минимум 10 кило веса, а то и больше. Юпитер весит 15 кг., роланд + колонка + приблуды 25... Роланд хорош там где есть поле для экспериментов - с разными звуками, тембрами и баянными и оркестровыми, в сольном исполнении эстрадной музыки под фонограмму. Я вобщем-то так и поступаю - играю то баяном, то скрипками, то саксом, порой в одной пьесе даже. Мне это всё очень необходимо! А как Вам?


----------



## Urkesha (19 Янв 2019)

Всем добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, в баяне Roland FR-1XB есть функция баса на правой руке? Если есть, то как можно переключиться? На FR-3XB модели баяна эта функция существует. Заранее спасибо!


----------



## zhbr1983 (26 Янв 2019)

Не активно. выбор миди параметров не возможен.


----------



## gus (30 Апр 2019)

Привет, дорогие музыканты. Принимайте в семью.
Нашему любительскому оркестру понадобилась флейта, мне предложили попробовать запустить Roland 3ХВ, который до этого нетронутый валялся в подсобке. Начинаю потихонечку разбираться. 
Я просто тащусь от этого инструмента!
Всем хорошего настроения.
Да, и собственно что хотел спросить-то: поскольку я любитель-самоучка, то вопрос: для обучения и освоения именно такого типа баяна - есть какие-то особенности? там и клавиатура чуть помельче, и эти самые регистры как-то надо наловчиться переключать быстро, и мех тягучий непривычен... Или без разницы с точки зрения обучения - кто умеет, тот на любом сыграет? ну, типа, играй больше - и все дела. Мастера, вдохновите советом.


----------



## kep (30 Апр 2019)

gus написал(а):


> есть какие-то особенности?


Да их там немеряно  
Попробуйте начать с настройки меха под себя. У всех Роландовцев это первый камень преткновения: мех кажется тягучим, его начинают пересиливать - а зря. Воткните наушники, поднимите громкость и пробуйте отзыв меха *не напрягая рук*у. Потом поставьте другую настройку (X-Light, потом X-heavy) - и опять пробуйте. Мех не обязательно должен сильно растягиваться, там миллиметра на Heavy достаточно, чтобы рявкнуть.


----------



## gus (30 Апр 2019)

kep написал(а):


> Воткните наушники, поднимите громкость и пробуйте отзыв меха *не напрягая рук*у.



Замечательно получилось! Спасибо. Действительно можно же играть не напрягаясь.
(Понимаю, что в этой ветке я не по теме. Извините. Админ, прошу создать отдельный топик для таких, как я.)


----------



## slavam1968 (12 Дек 2019)

всех приветствую. подскажите, есть ли возможность на roland fr 1xb поменять высоту октавы в правой или в левой выборке одним нажатием?


----------



## kep (13 Дек 2019)

slavam1968 написал(а):


> всех приветствую. подскажите, есть ли возможность на roland fr 1xb поменять высоту октавы в правой или в левой выборке одним нажатием?


Поподробнее, пожалуйста: что имеется в виду? Октава голоса в регистре, сам регистр, etc.


----------



## slavam1968 (13 Дек 2019)

kep написал(а):


> Поподробнее, пожалуйста: что имеется в виду? Октава голоса в регистре, сам регистр, etc.


полностью голос. т.е. необходимо сместить во время игры весь диапазон на октаву вниз или вверх. я знаю, что в принципе эта функция есть, но можно ли программно задать переключение одним нажатием, а не поиском по меню? почему спрашиваю - диапазон маловат для исполнения (развернутых произведений, а не "во саду ли в огороде"), и такая фукнция позволила бы минимизировать этот недостаток.


----------



## kep (13 Дек 2019)

slavam1968 написал(а):


> полностью голос. т.е. необходимо сместить во время игры весь диапазон на октаву вниз или вверх. я знаю, что в принципе эта функция есть, но можно ли программно задать переключение одним нажатием, а не поиском по меню? почему спрашиваю - диапазон маловат для исполнения (развернутых произведений, а не "во саду ли в огороде"), и такая фукнция позволила бы минимизировать этот недостаток.


Я не работал с FR-1X, но по руководству октава вниз/вверх переключается двумя кнопками: Set+Reg1/Set+Reg2
Если очень хочется одну кнопку, сохраните каждое из состояний в User Program и перед игрой включите кнопку User Program - тогда сохраненные программы будут переключаться регистрами.


----------



## slavam1968 (13 Дек 2019)

kep написал(а):


> Я не работал с FR-1X, но по руководству октава вниз/вверх переключается двумя кнопками: Set+Reg1/Set+Reg2
> Если очень хочется одну кнопку, сохраните каждое из состояний в User Program и перед игрой включите кнопку User Program - тогда сохраненные программы будут переключаться регистрами.


спасибо!


----------



## Андрей Михайлов (21 Мар 2020)

Вопрос по FR-1Xb: есть ли возможность сохранить состояние баяна (регистры правый и левый) так, чтобы при включении он не возвращался в состояние 222, а оставался в том, в котором его выключили?


----------



## kep (21 Мар 2020)

Андрей Михайлов написал(а):


> Вопрос по FR-1Xb: есть ли возможность сохранить состояние баяна (регистры правый и левый) так, чтобы при включении он не возвращался в состояние 222, а оставался в том, в котором его выключили?



По-моему, нет. Но можно перед выключением сохранять системное состояние, это быстро.


----------



## Андрей Михайлов (22 Мар 2020)

Спасибо за подтверждение. А то я уже подумал, что не нашел этого в мануале.
Кто нибудь пользовался WiFi? Есть ли в этом какой-то смысл? Есть ли опыт использования какого-то WiFi адаптера кроме NetGear WNA1100? Роландовский вариант (WNA1100-RL) стоит на ebay просто невменяемых денег, и этот адаптер NetGear уже не производит!


----------



## kep (22 Мар 2020)

Андрей Михайлов написал(а):


> Есть ли в этом какой-то смысл?


Не очень. Соединяется только с фирменными Роландовскими программами на iPhone, которые не развиваются уже давно. 
ТО есть, это не аналог беспроводного звука или MIDI.


----------



## Андрей Михайлов (22 Мар 2020)

Спасибо. Значит для меня смысла в этом WiFi нет.


----------



## Ильнур (21 Авг 2020)

Уважаемые, хочу купить Roland. И возник вопрос: купить новый 4Х или б/у 8Х? Кто-нибудь подскажите есть существенная разница в моделях? Качество звука тот же или нет? И на что обратить внимание, если покупать б/у


----------



## kep (21 Авг 2020)

Ильнур написал(а):


> Уважаемые, хочу купить Roland. И возник вопрос: купить новый 4Х или б/у 8Х? Кто-нибудь подскажите есть существенная разница в моделях? Качество звука тот же или нет? И на что обратить внимание, если покупать б/у


Если Вы понимаете английский, есть целая лекция на эту тему:





(Можно включить субтитры с автопереводом на русский)
Если нет, скажите, я кратко перескажу основные моменты.


----------



## Ильнур (22 Авг 2020)

kep написал(а):


> Если Вы понимаете английский, есть целая лекция на эту тему:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Спасибо, я смотрю вот с переводом, что то понятно, что то не очень. Если у Вас есть свой опыт с обоими инструментами, могли бы вы поделиться от себя?


----------



## Morad Alabsi (18 Дек 2020)

всем добрый вечер! пришел к вам с вопросом по fr 1xb. К компьютеру его подключил. а теперь вот думаю - ЗАЧЕМ? Что можно делать с баяном, подключенным к компьютеру?


----------



## vev (18 Дек 2020)

Morad Alabsi, 

Теперь у Вас наконец-то появилась возможность ОТКЛЮЧИТЬ его от компьютера


----------



## Morad Alabsi (18 Дек 2020)

такая вот нехитрая русская забава


----------



## kep (19 Дек 2020)

Morad Alabsi написал(а):


> Что можно делать с баяном, подключенным к компьютеру?


Можно многое - но только если Вы работаете с MIDI.


----------



## Morad Alabsi (19 Дек 2020)

kep написал(а):


> Можно многое - но только если Вы работаете с MIDI.


а как? специально купил планшет с windows 10. начал подключать к неиу fr1xb - штанга. не подключается, и все тут. я звонками и письмами замучил и Илью из Rolanda и сервисные центры. никто не поймёт в чем проблема. Илья пообещал отправить запрос с моей проблемой в самый высокий оффис и как только придёт ответ - сразу его сообщит мне. ну, деваться особо некуда. осталось только ждать. и тут подвернулась очередная задача. с работы прислали заявление, которое нужно РАСПЕЧАТАТЬ, заполнить и скан отослать обратно. достал я из шкафа старый принтер, который не был выброшен только из вежливости к его возрасту - и что же? супер новый планшет опять таки отказывается распознавать мега древний принтер. Хотя знаю абсолютно точно, что принтер абсолютно рабочий. В общем дело в планшете. Путем нехитрых логических манипуляций (тыканье пальцем в разные кнопки) удалось найти ключ к разгадке. Все подключилось: и принтер, и баян. Только, в отличии от принтера, который печатает, баян просто подключен и работает нормально только его драйвер. 
На этом этапе мне никто не сможет помочь кроме Вас, уважаемые форумчане!


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2020)

Любая программа, умеющая работать с MIDI, воспримет баян как клавиатуру. Что у Вас установлено?


----------



## Morad Alabsi (20 Дек 2020)

Пока ничего. Сибелиус дорогой. Симфони-про - это для ios. 
Вы какой пользуетесь?


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2020)

Cakewalk - бесплатный.
Cakewalk by BandLab | BandLab Products


----------



## nikolushan (21 Дек 2020)

Уважаемые Музыканты ! Прошу помощи. Кто знает где можно сделать ремонт (нужна пайка) 19-контактного кабеля для Roland 7x-b . В Москве фирмы не делают такую работу. И еще. Может кто знает где можно купить новый кабель ?


----------



## vev (21 Дек 2020)

nikolushan, 

Фото кабеля бы... Ничего в нем экстраординарного быть не может. Лично возил очень хитрые многослойные платы спецам, найденным через Авито и все прекрасно и очень быстро сделали. Сам побоялся без специального оборудования многоногие микрухи вынимать. МОжно было и плату угробить....


----------



## kep (21 Дек 2020)

vev написал(а):


> nikolushan,
> 
> Фото кабеля бы... Ничего в нем экстраординарного быть не может. Лично возил очень хитрые многослойные платы спецам, найденным через Авито и все прекрасно и очень быстро сделали. Сам побоялся без специального оборудования многоногие микрухи вынимать. МОжно было и плату угробить....


Вот такой уродец


----------



## vev (21 Дек 2020)

kep, 

И че в нем такого??? Обычный Cannon...
Может провод разве что шилдированный

Wiring должен быть 1:1. Если заказать сами коннекторы, то проблем спаять никаких нет. У меня тоже 19 пиновые Кэнноны используются, но диаметр другой. Нужна спецификация разъема. Стоить он должен 30-70 евреев штука ИМХО


----------



## kep (21 Дек 2020)

vev написал(а):


> И че в нем такого??? Обычный Cannon...


Спецификация американского военного телефона 
Проблема в том, что родной кабель очень жесткий и толстый, у корня переламывается, а разобрать эти пистоны почти не реально.
На всякий случай:


----------



## nikolushan (23 Дек 2020)

Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ !!!! Схема пайки есть и то хорошо. Обращался в "Музыкальный Сервис - Центр " ул.Гурьянова 30 . У них даже схемы пайки нет. А что жесткий и толстый кабель это точно .Поэтому и оторвались проводки. Пистон я разобрал, там ничего сложного нет. А вот дальше нужно специальное оборудование. А на фото "ПАПА" и "МАМА" , А нужно 2(два) ПАПЫ. Какая фирма может сделать такую работу в Москве ?


----------



## vev (23 Дек 2020)

nikolushan, 
Авито в помощь. Не нужна вам никакая фирма


----------



## nikolushan (24 Дек 2020)

А на АВИТО есть спецы ,которые могут помочь ?


----------



## vev (24 Дек 2020)

nikolushan, 
Я ж уже писал.... Да. На Авито ЕСТЬ СПЕЦЫ


----------



## nikolushan (24 Дек 2020)

Спасибо ! Попробую на Авито найти спеца.


----------

